# Two New Pens



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

One out of spalted tamarind and the other my first fountain pen in clear stabilized maple burl.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

both very handsome pens, lots of character :thumbsup:


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

The timelessness of your pens could not be any more evident.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

worth a million bucks,


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I love spalted pens. Even more than burls. Those are two good looking pens.


----------



## glipski (Dec 4, 2011)

The burl is stunning. Do you need my mailing address?


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice looking pens. I need to try one of those fountain pens some day! Great job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful pens and great work.:thumbsup:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

I like how the wood grain is popping out smoothly and beautifully! 



____________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Both are sweet but I love that maple burl!! What kit is the FP?


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

The kit is the Majestic from PSI. So far I am very happy with it.


----------



## StoneH (Aug 24, 2012)

What a good looking pens. Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful work!

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Those are very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 3, 2012)

Those are Awesome...Great work


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Just happened across your pens. Nice looking timber. Good job

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sweston (Dec 30, 2012)

excellent looking pens indeed.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nicely done


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you guys. I am really starting to get into the pens. It worked out well and was profitable for the holidays so I may run with it! More pics to come since I just got a little photo booth Inam dying to try out.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

Those are nice looking pens. I want to get into fountain pens soon. 

Good work


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

ru5611 said:


> Thank you guys. I am really starting to get into the pens. It worked out well and was profitable for the holidays so I may run with it! More pics to come since I just got a little photo booth Inam dying to try out.


How much we're you able to sell them for and how much are the kits. I have not done any fountain pens yet, think I have a couple of kits somewhere but it was ages ago when I got them.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice pens!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Ah, sucked in I see, lol. Pens are addicting. I dunno why because for the most part they are fairly simple. Some are complex but even still, they are pens. Everytime I think I'm gonna get into something else, I find myself going back to pens. Guess I'm a forever pen turner regardless of wat else I may do in the future, lol. Did I mention that maple burl is stunning!?!:thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> How much we're you able to sell them for and how much are the kits. I have not done any fountain pens yet, think I have a couple of kits somewhere but it was ages ago when I got them.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 Fountain pen componants can cost as little as 10 bucks or as much as 100 or better. Then if you want to get into gold nibs, your talking 180 bucks for a nib alone. So, I guess you can get into what ever range you prefer. I happen to like ther Jr. Series of fountain pens from Dayacom. I get them from CSUSA or Exotic Blanks. I like the Gent II and the Statesmen if I want to go "higher end". Those are in the $15 to $40 range.


----------



## aerocustomsexotics (Jul 21, 2012)

Great looking pens & really sharp looking finish did you use CA or friction polish?

Bill


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dave,

Sorry for the long delay. I have been slacking. I sell my pens from $40 - $150. I charge about 3x cost on average. I up charge a bit when I do my pens out of the lava blanks from PSI as I constantly have to sharpen and it takes me forever to turn the blanks. 

As far as a finish. I somehow came up with my own little method which involves two coats of CA, followed by Triple E wax and a finish coat of shell wax!


----------



## tim holt (Dec 7, 2012)

Gorgeous wood and craftsmanship!

Excellent photography work, too...really 
shows the great detail in your pens.

Tim


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That's good. You charge similar to me. Might try your polish method one of these days.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

